# Help Please



## Dawie (19/11/15)

Hi all, I too am new to "vaping", have been a smoker for about 19years now, started at age 14...lol...I made the mistake of buying a Twisp Aero without checking the web and man was that an unpleasant experience, incompetent management staff that has no damn clue what they talking about, trying to charge me a "moderate usage fee" of R410.00 off my refund for only having a working device for 2 days!!!! Finally got a call back from Regional manager Junaid that said they will refund in full, with an attitude like he is doing me a favour, very cocky for someone with such a crappy product, I actually got told by the staff that all the Aero products had been refurbished, so be warned people, if ya wanna buy a product that spews toxic liquid into your mouth all day, buy a TWISP product, it comes with free defects and a bunch of attitude!!!! And if your Twisp is giving hassles, here is the number for the Regional Manger JUNAID, he was so helpful that I must share his details with fellow TWISP victims: JUNAID 081 336 0179, please phone him during office hours)

Now, can anybody tell me what the hell do I buy now, I want to cut my Dunhills down a bit, Im averaging about 50cigs a day, I need to cut down a bit and eventually leave the smokes alltogether.
Your assistance will be greatly appreciated, as long as its not a TWISP product!!!! I am based in the East Rand, again your help will be appreciated.

Thanks a mill
D


----------



## KlutcH (19/11/15)

I also had a bad experience with them, leakage, coils only lasting 3 days, I told them if they dont fix it or replace I will move away from their brand.. So here I am puffing on a Subox mini.

There are many local shops also loads of review on this forum which is worth a read before you purchase anything but I highly recommend the subox mini kit.


----------



## Andre (19/11/15)

Most welcome to the forum.

Try this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

All the best with your vaping journey. Shout if you have any questions. Looking forward to your updates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (19/11/15)

Hello and welcome @Dawie!

Sorry to hear about your sad vaping experience, but I guarantee you that it is far from what real vaping has to offer!
A good place to start would definitely be the SubBox mini kit as it is incredible buck for buy! 

Also: next weekend is the local Gauteng vape meet which will include giveaways, vendors, 120+ of fellow vapers and great deals to be had!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/
...besides a few drinks and some great people with stories and advice!

Check out the local vendors list and you'll see that there are MANY vape shops with awesome deals! 
Vape Cartel have a Benoni agent : http://www.vapecartel.co.za/pages/the-team
As do Vape Club http://www.vapeclub.co.za/pages/about-us

Looks like Vape Cartel currently has stock of the KangerTech SubBox and KBox kits
You can chat to @KieranD for info 

And I wish you the best of luck on the start of your vape journey!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouder (19/11/15)

Really can't go wrong with a Subox mini!


----------



## Dawie (19/11/15)

Hey Gents, thanks a mill for the replies, I will deffs check out your suggestions and prob visit Benoni tomorrow to get my hands on something descent.
Thanks for the reply, and for the tip on the Vape meet, will love to go check it out!!!

Thanks a mill!!!!!!


----------



## KlutcH (19/11/15)

Let us know what you end up buying

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (19/11/15)

my vote goes to the evic vtc


----------



## newbie15 (19/11/15)

Good quality for money is also the i just 2 eleaf .. not bulky and gives a massive vape

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (19/11/15)

shabbar said:


> my vote goes to the evic vtc


i agree the evic is a nice mod but take into consideration that new members are not familiar with tc or coil builds and stuff like that i would also suggest the subox mini any day as it is a gentle introduction to all the fun aspects of vaping


----------



## TheLongTwitch (19/11/15)

Only a pleasure @Dawie and as before: Best of luck on the journey! 

There are many devices to be had and a warning that the gear does become a bit of an addiction! 
But this is all about quitting the stinkies(Cigarettes) and finding your personal vape experience.

P.S. Don't feel like you MUST immediately only try use vaping, as it is best(for some) to dual use stinkies and vaping in order to stop.
Truth be told: It has taken me 1year to finally quit the bad habit 

Just remember that if you crave a stinky to have a small vape and see if you still have that craving,
if you do then light up and don't feel bad about it, but do try to kill it before the end and make a concerted effort to be aware of how much they do stink and muck up your mouth etc.

P.P.S. if you do dual use then remember to stay away from complex flavours, as the stinkies will limit your taste buds still and detract from awesome flavours of your jucies 

Good luck with your purchase tomorrow and hope you have an awesome post for us after


----------



## Nimatek (19/11/15)

I also higly recommend the subox mini kit or the evic vtc mini. 

The subox kit is perfect as a pick up and go as the subtank is really very very good.

I love my vtc mini as the extra power was what i needed and the temp control is really nice to use as an all day vape machine since every hit is just perfect. However my experience of the ego tank as part of the kit isn't as good as the subtank. With the subtank you get nicer flavour by far and it makes for better clouds. 

I luckily had my billow v2 and goblin mini tanks so retired the ego rather quickly. 

Maybe look at some of the tobacco flavours to start as you cut down on the stinkies. I had phased them out mostly before I started vaping. Now they taste horrible and not touched one in 4 weeks.

Best of luck!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

All the best @Dawie
Great advice from the guys above
Your lungs will thank you for what you doing. 
Go for it!

Try come to the vape meet on Sat 28 Nov. You will get a chance to meet lots of experienced vapers and try out a lot of gear an juices. Also there will be vendors there on the day. Its always great to meet them in person. There are also going to be loads of great prizes on the day. Just make sure you RSVP on the vape meet thread 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/


----------



## Dawie (22/11/15)

Hey all, this forum has been magic!!! I just wanna thank all of you for the advice and positive feedback on getting rid of the stinkies!!

I visited Jaco from Vape Club yesterday and man what a kief dude, gave me such good advice and told him that majority in the forum suggested the K Box Mini, so PROUD to say, im now the owner of a brand new Subox Mini!!! What a machine, started using yesterday and not one leak yet, what an uograde from the crappy Twisps!! 

Jaco from Vape Club set it up for me, suggested an oil Voo Doo Jack the Ripper, been vaping all day and loving it!!! Again just wanna say thanks to all of you!!!!

Have a great week peepz
D

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

Awesome @Dawie
Way to go. 

Kudos to @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------

